# Is this chalkbrood?



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

CPM, it's a bit too dark to see any details. If the 'mummies' are not chalky with whitish areas, I'd say no, not chalkbrood. Could be fungus or virus, but we'd have to see more photos with better detail. I could ask Dave at Crownbees to look at the photos, if there were some better photos.


----------

